# [XORG] xorg-server dépend de gentoo-source

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi xorg-server dépend de gentoo-source. J'ai compiler mon kernel à la main ne souhaitant pas utiliser gentoo-source ou genkernel,

et il m'est impossible d'installer mon serveur X sans installer gentoo-source !!

Existe-t-il une parade ?

----------

## chris972

Je sais que ça ne répond pas purement à ta question, mais compiler à la main n'est en rien incompatible avec l'installation de sources d'un noyau par emerge, que ce soit gentoo-sources ou vanilla-sources...

----------

## boozo

 *zerros wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi xorg-server dépend de gentoo-source. J'ai compiler mon kernel à la main ne souhaitant pas utiliser gentoo-source ou genkernel,
> 
> et il m'est impossible d'installer mon serveur X sans installer gentoo-source !!
> ...

 

Oui, on appelle cela les packages gérés hors portage cf. ©handbook  :Wink: 

n.b. au fait, attention au path... va pas au même endroit que les autres fichiers package.*

/!\ Mise en garde (quand même) /!\

(°) l'usage de cette fonctionnalité reste très ciblé et faut vraiment faire gaffe à ce qu'on met dedans si on joue avec, notamment aux dépendences car c'est surtout là que les pb peuvent se poser avec les update ^^ donc pour rappel :

 *man portage wrote:*   

> package.provided
> 
> [...]
> 
> Portage will not attempt to update a package that is listed here unless another package explicitly requires a version that is newer than what has been listed.

 

----------

## zerros

ok, j'ai compris, je vais rester sur gentoo-source et genkernel  :Smile: 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

heu, vu la réponse, suis pas sur qu'on se soit compris : comme signalé plus haut il n'y a aucune obligation a avoir les gentoo sources (même simplement installé) cf. la méthode indiquée - d'autant plus si tu gères un vanilla ou autre à la main mais à toi de gérer les updates de sécurité également   :Wink: 

Edit: un p'tit (résolu) à la fin du titre stp ? ^^

----------

## kopp

LE problèmes de package.provided, c'est si tu n'as pas l'équivalent du paquet réellement installé, ou autre.

La, tu as toujours ton noyau, probablement à l'endroit classique / la config accessible pour que Xorg puisse faire ses vérifications s'il y en a.

Le seul soucis restant possible, c'est si tu utilises en fait uniquement un vieux noyau alors qu'Xorg en réclame un plus récent.

A noter aussi que l'utilisation d'emerge pour la gestion des sources ne t'impose pas d'utiliser genkernel.

Et si tu ne veux pas le patchset gentoo, il y a le paquet vanilla-sources (je pense qu'xorg dépend seulement d'une classe qui correspond aux paquets *sources et que par défaut, emerge y répond avec les gentoo-sources)

----------

